

Paris Hacker News Meetup on March 14th - tbassetto
http://www.meetup.com/ParisHackers/events/53314342/

======
sylvinus
Recaps of the 3 first meetups :

<http://blog.medusis.com/first-paris-hackers-meetup>

<http://blog.medusis.com/second-paris-hackers-meetup>

[http://wazoox.posterous.com/paris-hackers-meetup-
january-201...](http://wazoox.posterous.com/paris-hackers-meetup-january-2012)

------
simonw
It's in our Hacker News Meetups guide: <http://lanyrd.com/guides/hacker-news-
meetups/>

As always, let me know if there are any that we're missing (or sign in, join
the guide and add them yourself).

~~~
tbassetto
Hey Simon. In general, should I sign in to Lanyrd with @ParisHackers or my own
account (@tbassetto)? I'm never sure which account should I use to create an
event or which account to list as organizer.

Oh, and when will you come visit us? :)

~~~
simonw
I'd suggest listing both as organisers - it doesn't matter which one you use
to create the event.

------
Nate75Sanders
Awesome logo

------
babebridou
Nice initiative! Do people on the waiting list usually get the chance to
attend anyway, or is 100 participants a hard figure?

~~~
tbassetto
We're counting on 30%~40% of "no-show" (we expect ~60 people, no more because
we can't have enough space) :/

------
sgdesign
Looking forward to it!

